# [gelöst] Festplatte verschwunden

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

wir hatten gestern hier einen Stromausfall. Leider war meine Kiste an.... jetzt fehlt mir eines miener 3 Laufwerke, dumemrweise das mit den Homeverzyeichnissen. Also bootet die Kiste nicht mehr. fdisk, gpartet oder testdisk yeigen das Laufwerk gar nicht mehr an....

Kann ich die Festplatte irgendwie testen oder auf andere Weise ansprechen? Ich habe nat[rlich keine aktuelle Sicherung....

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Fri Apr 14, 2017 2:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LuxJux

Sowas kenne ich vom DVD. Plötzlich wird es beim Neustart vom Bios nicht mehr erkannt.

Anderen SATA Port benutzt. Jetzt ist es wieder da.

----------

## uhai

@LuxJux:

Hast anscheinend recht. Ich habe das Laufwerk ausgebaut und über einen USB-Adapter angeschlossen. Da ist der Zugriff möglich und funktioniert soweit auch. Jetzt erstmal die dAten sichern.....

Die Platte will ich erstmal in Ruhe prüfen, bevor die wieder einsetze...

SChöne Ostern

uhai

----------

